
Interview with a self-taught programmer who used Triplebyte - charliewrites
https://triplebyte.com/blog/triplebyte-made-me-more-confident-as-a-self-taught-programmer
======
charliewrites
Not only proving to companies what you know, but knowing what you know
yourself: "I think for a long time I wanted to work at a company and do
software development in a professional setting. But that was a really big
stressor for me, because I've never really known how much I know. I assume
that if I had gone to college and gotten a computer science degree, I'd know
that I know about as much as the other people who also went through the
course. And if I looked on LinkedIn and saw what jobs they were getting, I
would know, Okay, that's about what I should aim for. I know about where I am.
That was a huge barrier before when I was applying for jobs on my own, not
knowing what my skill level was. I never knew how to present myself. I knew I
wanted to write software in a professional setting, but I just didn't know how
to get to that point."

